# Need Some Help With Zombie Make-Up



## Llasd87 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok so every year I help my friend do a zombie makeup for a big band concert his high school does called Pumpkin Pops. It's right before Halloween so everyone comes in costumes, and they have awards for best costume and scariest costume. I have won these awards for the make up I have done on him for the past two years. Now the make ups were ok, but this year is his senior year and I want to do something crazy and special and over the top for him because he is one of my best friends and this is his last pumpkin pops concert. I have more experience with props than make up, but I originally set out to do make up, and this will be my first one in 8 months. Does anyone have any ideas or tutorials on how to do an awesome zombie makeup or other creature make up that is easy but thrilling? All ideas are welcome!


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

I've learned a lot by browsing youtube.....I do better with watching a step-by-step tutorial than with trying to read through directions and imagining what it SHOULD look like. =)


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I usually prefer my zombie look to actually look like it was once human. Meaning I don't like the overly green or stylized zombies with big racoon eyes. Now sometimes I do go a bit overboard with the wounds/prosthetics but I try and keep the base colour as close to a flesh tone as possible like below.










Not like this.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

Are you wanting to go the prosthetic route, or just paint, highlight and shadow?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Depending on when the show is, I would place an order on some colored contact lenses. They really add a lot, especially if you do a lot of color detail around the eyes. It will make for a strong focal point.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

The contact lenses are the best. I have blackout ones that freak people out every time.


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

A zombie band sounds neat, a guy recently hired me to do a zombie Kurt Cobain and zombie Sid Vicious and I would also love some pointers on zombie makeup.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

All I can say is: PRACTICE the makeup first. Note the time you started, and if you get a result you like note how long it took you to do it, and then **take a picture of it** for reference to do it again. Makeup usually takes MUCH longer to do than anticipated. Good luck!!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Do try to stay with a more natural palette like Wildcat said. The blue/grey zombies just look cheap. If you don't plan on doing any prosthetic pieces, liquid latex makes for some wonderful peeling skin. (Just make sure that he doesn't have a latex allergy)


----------



## Llasd87 (Aug 7, 2013)

A little of both


----------

